# One patch or two



## Guest (May 19, 2005)

:?: 
I just recently switched departments and now this one makes us wear two patches. That's one on each side of our shirt. I originally came from a one patch department and thought that was enough. It's not like we do not know who we work for anyway!
Just looking for some input to see if other feel the same.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

As long as I have a full-time gig that pays the bills and feeds the kids, I don't give a rats ass how many patches I have. 8)


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

We have done away with patches, all embroidered Polo shirts now or workshirts with embrodiery.


----------



## Wannabe1 (Aug 8, 2004)

Not to be a prick but who cares?


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Wannabe1";p="65177 said:


> Not to be a prick but who cares?


I care very much.


----------



## onetime (May 20, 2005)

I have worked for a two patch department, as well as a no patch department. I think no patches looks nicer.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

One is enough...none is better :twisted: ! Nice picture of George Burns, STM!


----------



## Sgt_110 (Jul 23, 2004)

I work for a two-patch department...Both are police patches.

Some officers I know work for a two-patch department, one a police patch, the other an American flag. Still a two-patch department.

MSP is a one-patch department.

Here in Western Massachusetts, I've yet to see a "no-patch" police department. I have seen 'no-patch" security departments though.

A lot of it boils down to money.


----------



## bosoxmanny (Sep 29, 2004)

Ummm I'm in the Not to be a dick category of who gives a $%&amp;* First of all if youre workin in Mass youre lucky enough as it is. Those of us who didnt go the military route or arent lucky enough to have been called from the "Civil Circus" list had to move away to get the experience and training. So long as it's puttin money on the table and youre not succumbing yourself to bein a security guard you should feel lucky that you got a job where you did and you should be proud to wear whatever they give!


----------



## onetime (May 20, 2005)

hey bosox, I completely agree with you. when I said I came from a patchless department I didn't mean anywhere near mass.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Any dept. in MA do the southern thing with 2 patches and the flag on your right chest?


----------



## T585 (Oct 8, 2004)

have we come to this your working shut the &amp;*($ up and live the dream ..\


R L T W


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2005)

Like I said, it was just a question, but if this can get some of you upset, then you should really think about getting into another profession. That is if you are real cops and just not people who pretend to be.... :roll:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

To answer the question, I think two patches look better.

Honestly, I could really care less. If there's a steady paycheck and benefits involved, then I'll wear a damn clownsuit if I have to.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon";p="65239 said:


> To answer the question, I think two patches look better.
> 
> Honestly, I could really care less. If there's a steady paycheck and benefits involved, then I'll wear a damn clownsuit if I have to.


 What do I get for a fistful of fifties and some protection?
:hump:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

:lol: Did you just call me a whore? :lol:

Oh, wait, maybe this isn't about me...

You could end up feeling a little stretched out in the seat if that's what you're looking to pay someone to do... just guessing by your use of the smilie, of course.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

First, I never called you a whore! :shock: I simply was talking if you were paid cash and offered you job protection would you wear the clownsuit. :wink: I made a typo putting that hump thing in....I am ashamed of myself...bad me!


----------



## Sgt_110 (Jul 23, 2004)

2-Delta";p="65226 said:


> Any dept. in MA do the southern thing with 2 patches and the flag on your right chest?


Easthampton, Ma. PD wears it like that.

"They call me MR. TIBBS!"


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2005)

I left the job and came back a few months ago and we now have two patches. It really does not matter to me as I'm just putting in a few more moths to get my time in to get my medical insurance for life them I'm out again.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2005)

I hear you IMABIH. 8) I feel the same. If it were not for the money I would not be here either. I did not even want to be a cop, but I took the test for Sh.t's and giggles in the late 80's, :lol: got a 99 and a year later in the academy in 88. Now just putting in my time to the mega buck pay off with 32 at 55. Best of luck to you...


----------



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

who'd have thought a simple question would have brought about such hostility...

I'll throw my :2c: in... my department uniform used to have 2 patches on it, but we have since changed to a single patch on one sleeve and an American flag on the other.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

The_Man";p="65258 said:


> I hear you IMABIH. 8) I feel the same. If it were not for the money I would not be here either. I did not even want to be a cop, but I took the test for Sh.t's and giggles in the late 80's, :lol: got a 99 and a year later in the academy in 88. Now just putting in my time to the mega buck pay off with 32 at 55. Best of luck to you...


 P:


----------



## badger_bagger (May 16, 2005)

Is that what the test was for? I thought I was taking a test to be a janitor! Instead of a broom they gave me a gun and a badge. Now all I do is carry the broom and sweep everything under the rug. :lol: :lol: 
I thought I was the only one who did not want to be a cop that took the test. I only took it because I knew I was heading for jail so I figured I should atleast get paid for it. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2005)

Well Badger, if it makes you feel any better we were not the only one who just took the test for laughs. I had 4 people in my class that took it for just something to do and to build up there state time until the job they wanted opened up. Two have moved on, (Parks department and teacher) and the othet two are still milking the system    
When I get board, I just look for another department that is looking and move on to that one. 17 years and on 3rd department. Helps break up the time. Thank god for Civil Service and it's lateral system. 8) 8) 8) 
Hang in there bager and IMABIH there is gold at the end of this tunnel if you wait. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

I like it so much, I do it for free.......


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Southside";p="65246 said:


> First, I never called you a whore! :shock:


It's so much fun to watch you squirm! :lol:

I've taken the test for the past 8 years or so for shits and giggles. Every two years, the giggles in my head get louder and louder. I wonder if there's a reason for that.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

The_Man & badger_bagger,

You'll start WW3 if you say you never wanted to be a cop but wound up with the job anyway here in this bulletin board. Some on here, would do the job for "Life, Liberty & the Pursuit of Criminals" with no paycheck involved. We all have some sort of goal in mind when we take the test. Mine was to get a decent paying job with a pension system that will never go BUST like some of the local corporations have. Sure, people at Polaroid made 8K to 10K more each year for those 20 long years they worked but those $50 monthly retirement checks and no health insurance came back to bite them in the @ss now didn't it?

*IMABI*tc*H*, LOL
Good luck on your future retirement. Again, telling the folks on here that you are coming back on the job to fatten-up your pension will send some of them into early cardiac arrest!! I myself am waiting and praying for a 25/75 bill to pass. (yeah, right) I'd need only 6 more tedious years pounding the bricks to get out with my sanity, or lack thereof, intact.

Getting back on topic, I work for a 2 patch department. When we switched to uniform from plain clothes Investigators, Bratton was Commissioner. We all know how he is a uniform freek. He decried BPD have 2 patches (Bratton Rule) so we followed suit. I am surprised he hasn't done this in LA yet. Probably because they have no $$.


----------



## badger_bagger (May 16, 2005)

I'm not trying to start world war three, it's just a fact. There are a lot of cops out there that just took the job for pay and retirement, I'm not saying all, just more than you think.
As for some one wanting to do the job for free, that is sad    . The main purpose for working is survival.. And you need to make money money money......
Funny though, I once over heard that they, departments, do not like to take people that all they do is live and breath to be a cop. Reason being who in their right mind would want to work nights weekends, holidays and sh.tty working conditions for 30+ years . Just what I over heard some brass saying after some interviews. :roll: :roll:


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

We working patrol in Los Angeles don't have any patches on our sleeves. It's been that way for many years. Coming from the Boston area where everyone has at least one patch, I was kind of surprised to see that when I first went out there. 

As far as I know, Bratton has no plans to add patches. He's made other changes in the department but the uniform hasn't been one of them.


----------



## onetime (May 20, 2005)

hey la what division are you working?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

onetime";p="65331 said:


> hey la what division are you working?


Hi Onetime,
I work Rampart, watch 3. Been there for almost five years now. How about you, what division do you work?


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

ARE YOu SH*T'N ME!!! :x I'm tryin to find a job and you guys are bitchin about how many patches you have to wear! BOO F'N HOO


----------



## JGH_7223 (Jan 11, 2005)

I worked part time where two patches were worn. After 9-11 an American Flag replaced the right one.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

wryman";p="65338 said:


> ARE YOu SH*T'N ME!!! :x I'm tryin to find a job and you guys are bitchin about how many patches you have to wear! BOO F'N HOO


Hey wryman, come on out to Los Angeles and give it a shot. We're hiring around 700 officers in the next year and a half. There are a lot of fellow Bostonians out there who had the same problem you're having now, myself included. Plus you don't have to put up with the ridiculous weather we've been having around here. I've been home on vacation on the South Shore now for the whole month of May and as you know, the weather has been terrible! Sunny and warm out west!

If you're interested, PM me and I'll fill you in.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

One Patch Department until 9/11 and we too added a flag on the right sleeve.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

One Dept. Patch on the left sleeve and One Flag Patch on the right works for me. To be honest I do not think it matters as long as your fulfilling your duty who cares? Just my take.


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

Who [email protected] cares!


----------



## pdfrenzy (Dec 27, 2004)

BlackOps";p="65380 said:


> Who [email protected] cares!





wryman";p="65338 said:


> ARE YOu SH*T'N ME!!! :x I'm tryin to find a job and you guys are bitchin about how many patches you have to wear! BOO F'N HOO


Obviously a lot of people care since there were 36 replies to this.. Good one The_Man!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Shows a lot of people have too much time on their hands when they spent time to answer this one.

You can add me to the list as well of not wanting to be a cop. I basicly took it because it had a better retirement system than the city job I had before it and all my time transfered as well.. Great state Massachusetts isn't it!!! :!: :!: :!:  !


----------



## onetime (May 20, 2005)

hey la, van nuys. how do yoiu like rampart?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

onetime";p="65414 said:


> hey la, van nuys. how do yoiu like rampart?


I like it a lot. It's pretty busy, which after 16 years, I still love. Since I've been home on vacation, Rampart has had 7 homicides. I believe that takes us up to 17 for the year. A far cry from years gone by when it would be around 45 by now.

How long have you been in Van Nuys? I was there two years ago for a year but went back to Rampart. I still know some good people there in Van Nuys.


----------

